# Can I get an exchange for a mistaken purchase.



## Sansan (11 Jun 2010)

Hi all, 

This morning we went to mothercare to buy a stroller for our 10 month old, 
so we were looking through the display and we had it down to 3 diffrent models, then we had it down to two, a lovely shop assistant came over and kinda pushed the one we had dissmised, so we went to the zoo, and this pram was a nightmare, it was squeeky and my child felt very uncomfertable, a bar was poking through the fabric, and we hate it, can we bring it back as it won't fold properly as a bit fell off, and exchange it plus cash for the one we wanted, can we refuse the same model again as it's crap, 

Thanks in advance


----------



## laughter189 (11 Jun 2010)

Yes you can - Bring it back to them and tell them that it was broken , won't fold properly and that a bar is protruding tthrough the fabric.

Walk into shop and tell them that you are not happy and would like a refund .

The three R's --------see website consumerconnect.ie


----------



## MANTO (11 Jun 2010)

It sounds more of a safety hazard - bring it back asap and dont put your child near it in the mean time.


----------



## Sansan (11 Jun 2010)

Thanks guys, we were a bit annoyed as we had dismissed this product for a more expensive and better known brand, but the shop assistant kinda hyped up the other one, and it was on special offer reduced from 99.99 to 69.99 and the one we wanted was 120 so we said why not, but we hate it, and would hate to be told we are stuck with that brand again, I don't mind a credit note for 69.99 and I'll pay cash to get the other one for 120. As I said to my wife they are prob been told to push that crap one to be rid of it


----------



## tenchi-fan (11 Jun 2010)

If a fault existed in the product you bought you would be entitled to a refund.

"we hate it and it's uncomfortable" won't get you very far.


----------



## becky (12 Jun 2010)

Agree with the other posters. Your title suggests that you simply changed your mind about the product you bought. Your post describes is a product not fit for purpose.


----------



## Sansan (12 Jun 2010)

That's kinda the point that I am afraid they might state that yes it's a pram but you just got a bad one, but to be honest even if it was a bad one it's a piece of crap, it's a pity as it's Irish made, the only one that was, but it's made as cheap as crap and poorly. If you didntt like your child I would suggest this is the one for you, by defenition it can seat your child and you can push it, but it's squeeky and not comfertable and after 2 hours around the zoo it won't fold, my daughter is 10 months old and they suggest this is suitable from birth to 5 years old, I'll just stand there and refuse a like for like change as I feel it's unsuitable for what I bought it for, they can argue it is, it's just who's opinion counts


----------



## laughter189 (12 Jun 2010)

laughter189 said:


> Yes you can - Bring it back to them and tell them that it was broken , won't fold properly and that a bar is protruding tthrough the fabric.
> 
> Walk into shop and tell them that you are not happy and would like a refund .
> 
> The three R's --------see website consumerconnect.ie


 
There should be no need for confrontation , when you advise the shop that you know you are entitled to a replacement , a repair or a refund ,.

Tell them that in this case you would like a refund .

Should be a formality


----------



## bullworth (12 Jun 2010)

Don't let any of the pseudo pedantic negativity in this thread wear you down. People are quoting rules like they were expert yet seem unable to quote Mothercares' return and exchange policies. And thats the only thing which answers your question.
Many well established companies have a refund and exchange policy which goes far beyond the minimum legally required. 

Go to http://mothercare.ie then scroll down to the bottom right hand corner of the page where it says 'Refunds and exchanges''

Oweing to the design of the site it is impossible for me to link to it.

The refund policy quoted below gives you 28 days. 




> Hassle-free returns policy
> 
> Mothercare is dedicated to offering the highest levels of quality and service. We will be happy to refund or exchange any item(s)* that you are not completely satisfied with, as long as they are returned in an unused condition and in their original packaging, within 28 days of receipt with proof of purchase. Most items can be returned to any Mothercare Ireland store or may be sent direct to us at:
> 
> ...




You have 28 days from the date of purchase to bring it back in  the condition you bought it. After 28 days you are only entitled to repairs  etc.


----------



## tenchi-fan (12 Jun 2010)

not entirely true. the exchange policy only accepts returns if the item is unopened and unused. If you can prove the item was faulty at the time of purchase you can get a refund even after 28 days - as the ad says, your statutory rights aren't affected.
It's not really an issue in this case but i'd still advise the op to stop using the item immediately and return it asap


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Jun 2010)

Your complaint should be made under "Your statutory Rights" ie. Sale of Goods Act 1980.


fit for purpose and
of merchantable quality
Mothercare Policy is a separate situation for those who change their mind within the timeframe suggested


----------



## Pat Bateman (13 Jun 2010)

bullworth said:


> Don't let any of the pseudo pedantic negativity in this thread wear you down. People are quoting rules like they were expert yet seem unable to quote Mothercares' return and exchange policies. And thats the only thing which answers your question.
> Many well established companies have a refund and exchange policy which goes far beyond the minimum legally required.
> 
> Go to http://mothercare.ie then scroll down to the bottom right hand corner of the page where it says 'Refunds and exchanges''
> ...


 
The above is irrelevant.

The goods have been used. Changing one's mind does not entitle one to a refund. The OP must emphasise that the pram is faulty/not fit for purpose.

Based on the pushy nature of the salesperson, I suspect the model the OP purchased carried a higher level of commission. One should always be suspicious of products pushed by salespeople. They usually have their own interests at heart.


----------



## bullworth (18 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> The above is irrelevant.
> 
> The goods have been used. Changing one's mind does not entitle one to a refund. The OP must emphasise that the pram is faulty/not fit for purpose.
> 
> Based on the pushy nature of the salesperson, I suspect the model the OP purchased carried a higher level of commission. One should always be suspicious of products pushed by salespeople. They usually have their own interests at heart.



Not irrelevant at all if it looks like it has not been used because it has been found to be  bad purchase and has therefore not been used. Just rolling a buggy around for an hour or 2 then deciding its not gonna work for you doesnt count as used in my view. They get more used while in the showroom being pushed around by a constant stream of prospective customers.
Its in the best interests of the OP to take it back in NEW condition  and say it was not used in any case.


----------



## csirl (18 Jun 2010)

> it won't fold properly as a bit fell off,


 
This is enough to get a full refund.


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2010)

bullworth said:


> ....take it back in NEW condition and say it was not used in any case.


 
As above, too late to bring back in as-new condition. Not fit for purpose is the route to follow here.


----------



## MANTO (18 Jun 2010)

Sansan said:


> as a bit fell off


 
I dont want to come across as being harsh but what if that 'bit' was an essential part to the pram and your child was injured - would you be on here debating whether to bring it back - I doubt it.

Go back with the faulty product you have purchased and get your credit note / exchange that you are fully entitled to.


----------



## bullworth (6 Jul 2010)

Leo said:


> As above, too late to bring back in as-new condition. Not fit for purpose is the route to follow here.



Can you say that it is not in as-new condition when you have not seen it ?


----------



## DB74 (7 Jul 2010)

bullworth said:


> Can you say that it is not in as-new condition when you have not seen it ?


 
It is irrelevant whether the pushchair still _looks_ new or not.

The point is that is has been used and therefore *does not qualify* for Mothercare's refund policy

On the (valid) assumption that the OP doesn't want to be as dishonest as you, people are suggesting that they go down the valid legal route that the pushchair is faulty


----------



## Leo (7 Jul 2010)

bullworth said:


> Can you say that it is not in as-new condition when you have not seen it ?


 
The OP stated that a part has fallen off. Pretty clear I'd imagine.


----------



## bullworth (7 Jul 2010)

Leo said:


> The OP stated that a part has fallen off. Pretty clear I'd imagine.



Ok fair enough then I suppose it was faulty and not fit for purpose ?


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2010)

bullworth said:


> Ok fair enough then I suppose it was faulty and not fit for purpose ?


 
Yep, that's the approach I'd be taking.


----------

